# H meta|φραση αναζητεί εισηγητή για το σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού



## diceman (Nov 17, 2015)

Το Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών* meta|*φραση αναζητεί εισηγητή για το σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού, στο γλωσσικό συνδυασμό Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να έχουν:
* πολυετή επαγγελματική προϋπηρεσία στον υποτιτλισμό.
* διδακτική πείρα. 
* εξαιρετική γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας. 

Αποστολή βιογραφικών μέχρι τις 11 Δεκεμβρίου στη διεύθυνση info παπάκι metafrasi.edu.gr.


----------



## diceman (Dec 15, 2015)

Παράταση προθεσμίας αποστολής έως τις 8 Ιανουαρίου 2016.


----------

